# Looking for help researching speed limits on the A8 westbound from Austria.



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I printed off the map and brought it with us, but it is not legible enough to be able to use, and when I try to download the map to my phone using the hotel's wifi, my phone locks up.

I don't want to drag out the GoPro and reset her tire pressures to the high-speed settings, unless we are actually going to see an unlimited section of Autobahn long enough to hit the 155 mph limiter on her car. 

I'd appreciate it if one of you could take a look at the map and let me know if and where there is no limits.

Thanks.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

ZTR said:


> I printed off the map and brought it with us, but it is not legible enough to be able to use, and when I try to download the map to my phone using the hotel's wifi, my phone locks up.
> 
> I don't want to drag out the GoPro and reset her tire pressures to the high-speed settings, unless we are actually going to see an unlimited section of Autobahn long enough to hit the 155 mph limiter on her car.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that even if the maps indicate no speed limit, road construction and congestion often result in limits being established on some stretches. Hopefully you will have good weather and an opportunity to drive your car at a speed you desire.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

We are aware of that (we've been in Europe for two weeks), and it will be her driving. 

...and I'm still looking for someone willing to take a look at the speed limit map for me.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Google it.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Well, we were able to blow up the map enough to see that there is a section several miles long with no speed limit as we pass Lake Chiemsee westbound, before it locked up her phone also. 

Looks like tomorrow may be the day...


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

The A8 from Salzburg is definitely unrestricted in some sections, but variable limits on most of the rest, especially once you hit A93. Hit it at off hours, and it'll be derestricted IIRC.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

In June, the A8 had many sections of road constructions, and the small stretch that was unrestricted didn't really make it worth it. Your best bet for unrestricted autobahn in Southern Bavaria is the A95, but even that has chunks of road construction near Munich and over a bridge or two.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I too found that otherwise unrestricted sections of the A-Bahs had speed limits due to construction. We just waited for the venerable










and took off 

I'm certain I don't have to tell you that things happen pretty quickly at speed   :yikes:

Be careful, be safe and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

One thought would be to bail out of the A8 (seriously the A8 is a terrible autobahn) at Irschenberg, and take 472 towards Bad Tolz. Stop there for a bite to eat and to enjoy the picturesque town, and then continue on the 472 towards Penzburg. Pick up the A95 there, drive it South towards Garmisch. Once the Autobahn ends (watch out, it's a total speed trap), just turn around, get back on going towards Munich, and put the pedal to the metal. Even with the sections of construction, you'll have a good chunk of time driving at the limiter, and the distance isn't that great at 130+ mph.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

t


Me530 said:


> In June, the A8 had many sections of road constructions, and the small stretch that was unrestricted didn't really make it worth it. Your best bet for unrestricted autobahn in Southern Bavaria is the A95, but even that has chunks of road construction near Munich and over a bridge or two.


A95 is my favorite  Both EDs have had quick blasts to Innsbruck area with minimal traffic. I definitely hit 150mph with 58km on the car after departing the Welt  If only my photographer was better at taking pictures (hence the 149mph and not 150)...










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBMs21MwoQs


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jul 20, 2014)

Me530 said:


> One thought would be to bail out of the A8 (seriously the A8 is a terrible autobahn) at Irschenberg, and take 472 towards Bad Tolz. Stop there for a bite to eat and to enjoy the picturesque town, and then continue on the 472 towards Penzburg. Pick up the A95 there, drive it South towards Garmisch. Once the Autobahn ends (watch out, it's a total speed trap), just turn around, get back on going towards Munich, and put the pedal to the metal. Even with the sections of construction, you'll have a good chunk of time driving at the limiter, and the distance isn't that great at 130+ mph.


+1... This is the stretch we were able to open Die weiße Hexe up on as well.

M

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Our best luck was the A9 from Frankfurt to Berlin.


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

I drove that stretch coming back from Berchtesgaden to Munich 10 at night in a 420d m sport.

Let's just say I didn't hit the top speed not because the car couldn't but because I enjoy living.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ no common sense allowed in a p-contest


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

"if" you can - try to plan your fun Autobahn run on a Sunday. German laws prohibit trucks being on the road on Sunday's.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Traffic limited her to not much more than about 120 mph today, but we will continue to try. Tomorrow is the Porsche museum in Stuttgart, then on to Rothenburg for some serious shopping.


----------

